# Need help on Paperport 8.0SE



## robot henry (May 6, 2006)

Hey everyone--I am using paperport 8.0 se on windows xp pro and whenever i print a file to Paperport or Paperport Color, a thumbnail does not show up on the desktop of my paperport image manager. However, i do find the backup copy in my temp folder (C:\Documents and Settings\user1\Local Settings\Temp). I run the same software on another computer and it works fine. the settings are the same-- does anyone have any idea as to why no thumbnail of the file will show up?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Is this a question that would have to be answered by someone with experience with paperport? If not, I might send this over to the windows xp forum as they'd have a better background to troubleshoot this.


----------

